# Overused verbs in Polish



## 涼宮

Good afternoon!

Does exist a ''popular'' verb in Polish which is overused as in English the verb _to get_ does? In French it could be mettre/faire and German machen. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## majlo

We'd have to establish what you mean by 'overusing'.  I believe, though, there isn't such a verb in Polish, but maybe someone will be able to come up with something.


----------



## BezierCurve

Two of our verbs ('pierdolić', 'jebać', both vulgar) can take a range of prefixes and cover quite a number of meanings, which seems to be overused in our colloquial speech. But I guess it's something common across languages. 

Like majlo, I can't think of anything as ubiquitous as "get" on its own though.


----------



## LilianaB

If you do not take into consideration _ogarnąć_, of course.


----------



## myfakename

Yes, _ogarniać_ and _rozkminiać_ fit pretty well.


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you all of you! *BezierCurve*, could you give me some examples of the other meanings pierdolić & jebać can have besides ''fuck''? 

*Liliana*, doesn't _ogarnąć _just mean ''engulf''? Well, the dictionary just gives that meaning. Could you please tell me some of the meanings that verb has?

Thanks again!


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, Suzumiya. This is what it means, but they use it in slang or just informally a lot and then it can mean almost anything. You have to ask people who live in Poland, though, because I am not too good with contemporary Polish slang.


----------



## Thomas1

涼宮 said:


> [...] *BezierCurve*, could you give me some examples of the other meanings pierdolić & jebać can have besides ''fuck''?  [...]


It is simply impossible to give all of them, as fistly I don't know them  and secondly I imagine you can very often give any desired meaning to  'pierdolić/jebać' depending on context and/or adding a prefix. Another  one, also vulgar, though maybe a tad less, is 'pieprzyć'.
Here are a few samples:
Która godzina?
12.00
Zapieprzaj!/Zapierdalaj! -- Get a move on!/Go!
Co ty pierdolisz/pieprzysz? -- What are you on about?
Pierdolnął/Jebnął/Pieprznął/Wyjebał/Wypierdolił mu z bańki. -- He hit him with his head.
Zapierdolił/Pierdolnął/Jebnął/Zajebał im radio. -- He stole their radio. 
Codziennie zapierdala/zapieprza/jebie po 12 godzin. -- He works 12 hours everyday.

This is not the language I'd recommend to use, so be extremely cautious with the words.


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> If you do not take into consideration _ogarnąć_, of course.


I'm deeply convinced that 'ogarniać' is much more limited in the number of meanings it can convey than the English 'get'.

Polish is known for the possibility of adding prefixes to the swear words 'pierdolić' and 'jebać', and let me assure you the possible meanings are numerous.


----------



## BezierCurve

> BezierCurve, could you give me some examples of the other meanings pierdolić & jebać can have besides ''fuck''?



To add a few more:

pod-pierdolić/jebać - to blow the whistle on someone 
prze-pierdolić/jebać - to spend all (the money) you have
wpierdalać - to eat
... and a few more.

There are also reflexive forms, having different meanings:

pierdolić się/jebać się (z czymś) - to spend too much time on something that could/should be done quickly
na-pierdolić się/na-jebać się - to get drunk

As Thomas said, they're extremely vulgar. It is still good to know what they mean once you hear them.


----------



## LilianaB

They are more than extremely vulgar: they are just pure vulgarity and low class. (I do not mean working class or anything like that,   just low linguistic consciousness. My grandmother would turn in her grave hearing some of them, even the lighter ones.


----------



## myfakename

BezierCurve said:


> prze-pierdolić/jebać - to spend all (the money) you have *przejebać also: to lose (Wisła przejebała 0-3 z Legią.)*
> wpierdalać - to eat *also: wpierdalać się (do rozmowy) - to butt in (the conversation) (Na chuja się wpierdalasz? Nie twoja sprawa o czym rozmawiamy!)*
> na-pierdolić się/na-jebać się - to get drunk *also: napierdolić/najebać komuś: to beat somebody up (Maciek zajebał telefon Alicji, a ona w rewanżu zebrała bandę i mu napierdolili.)*





Thomas1 said:


> Codziennie zapierdala/zapieprza/jebie po 12 godzin. -- He works 12 hours everyday.


Codziennie jebie po 12 godzin rather means that he's having sex for 12 hours each day  But of course I'm not denying someone could use it for "working".



LilianaB said:


> They are more than extremely vulgar: they are just pure vulgarity and low class. (I do not mean working class or anything like that, just low linguistic consciousness. My grandmother would turn in her grave hearing some of them, even the lighter ones.



Agreed. Either way, the difference between *go away* and *fuck off* is big and worth being aware of.


----------



## LilianaB

F...off is a a word of praise compared to those.


----------



## 涼宮

Thomas1 said:


> Codziennie zapierdala/zapieprza/jebie po 12 godzin. -- He works 12 hours everyday. Couldn't this imply the meaning of ''working like a mule/ working but hating the job'' since you are using a vulgar word?
> 
> This is not the language I'd recommend to use, so be extremely cautious with the words.
> I know, but still they are to be learnt. I know a good bunch of English swear words but I don't use them, except for ''bloody'' and I like it a lot when it's said with a British accent ''bloody hell'' . It's not that hard to find on internet example of those words, just go to sites where controversial subjects are being held, like religion, and almost everyone will be cursing each other with passion . I will try to learn them by using those sites.





majlo said:


> I'm deeply convinced that 'ogarniać' is much more limited in the number of meanings it can convey than the English 'get'.
> 
> Polish is known for the possibility of adding prefixes to the swear words 'pierdolić' and 'jebać', and *let me assure you the possible meanings are numerous*.



Which I personally deem as something great in colloquial speech, I think that a language where colloquial speech/words is not that wide, it's a semi-developed language , well, not like that, but swear words are an important part of a language, in Spanish you would go crazy if you saw the amount of words it has, thanks to all the countries in which Spanish is used.



myfakename said:


> Codziennie jebie po 12 godzin rather means that he's having sex for 12 hours each day  But of course I'm not denying someone could use it for "working".
> 
> Agreed. Either way, the difference between *go away* and *fuck off* is big and worth being aware of.



Since ''go fuck yourself'' is stronger than ''fuck off'' , is there a word that has that meaning? I found _pierdol się_ using reflexive as Bezier said.


----------



## Thomas1

myfakename said:


> Codziennie jebie po 12 godzin rather means that he's having sex for 12 hours each day  But of course I'm not denying someone could use it for "working".[...]


That would be a bit hard from a strictly practical point of view, but of course I'm not denying someone could...   Sorry, I couldn't resist.  Jokes apart, I've heard used it this way too, sparingly though.

PS: 





> Couldn't this imply the meaning of ''working like a mule/ working but hating the job'' since you are using a vulgar word?


They can, but they don't by default, I'd say.

PS2:





> Since ''go fuck yourself'' is stronger than ''fuck off'' , is there a word that has that meaning? I found _pierdol się_ using reflexive as Bezier said.


I think you can say 'spieprzaj' and perhaps 'jeb się' to mean 'fuck off' and 'pierdol się/spierdalaj/wypierdalaj' to mean 'go fuck yoursel'. The difference is slight.


----------



## Explorer41

LilianaB said:


> My grandmother would turn in her grave hearing some of them, even the lighter ones.


Hello, Liliana,
they were less used in the former times?


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know Explorer, not among the people I knew. Never ever among the people I have  had contact with in my life. It is the most crude type of _mat_. I don not know if people speak like that in Poland these days.


----------



## Explorer41

LilianaB said:


> I don't know Explorer, not among the people I knew. Never ever among the people I have  had contact with in my life. It is the most crude type of _mat_. I don not know if people speak like that in Poland these days.


Yeah, I understand, it's very similar in Russia — you can timely hear the most crude types of _mat_ just in streets. I'm wondering if it was ever so — in Poland, for example.


----------



## BezierCurve

You will find a lot of it, especially in small, jobless towns or run-down suburbs of bigger cities, where people have no better perspective than sit down for another bottle.


----------



## LilianaB

I have a lot of contact with Russian people: I do not think Russian mat could be even slightly compared to this: it is child's talk compared to this. I don't really believe that people speak like that in Poland, but who knows.


----------



## LilianaB

I would advise you Suzumiya not to use those words. They are very strong and may be dangerous. If you tell one of them to the wrong person you can even get hit.


----------



## dreamlike

You guys seem to derive great pleasure from talking about swear words  I agree there's a wide range of them, which makes it impossible or very difficult for foreigner to learn them all. You don't even have to do it, because normally people don't use this kind of language (I mean "sophisticated" swear words, derived from the standard ones, which can be used instead of the name of activity, like "przepierdolić" for "roztwonić, wydać wszystkie pieniądze"). Of course, there are some people who are notorious for using vulgar language all the time, but, with any luck, you will not have the dubious pleasure to talk to them. 




			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> I don't really believe that people speak like that in Poland, but who knows.



Peoplo who tend to overuse profanities, even the most sophisticated ones, are not restricted to the borders of Poland. They exist in every single country - and the language of the gutter is probably the only language they are familiar with. Please do not infer that Poland can be some kind of exception in that respect. Maybe you were just fortunate enough not to meet such people, but rest assured, you can find some in any country.


----------



## LilianaB

I have never met anyone in any country who would use the kind of language discussed in this forum, so this is why I do not believe that people really speak like that in Poland.


----------



## myfakename

LilianaB said:


> I have never met anyone in any country who would use the kind of language discussed in this forum, so this is why I do not believe that people really speak like that in Poland.



Sorry, but you can't be serious. Never ever? Even a drunk guy on the street, cursing on you without a reason? Lucky you.



涼宮 said:


> Couldn't this imply the meaning of ''working like a mule/ working but hating the job'' since you are using a vulgar word?



It doesn't necessary mean that he hates the job, but I don't think "zapierdalać" implies any love to it neither. It can be either neutral or negative, positive... I don't think so.



LilianaB said:


> I would advise you Suzumiya not to use those words. They are very strong and may be dangerous. If you tell one of them to the wrong person you can even get hit.



This applies to every language. If you tell a Dutch guy to _kanker op_ the same will happen.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Liliana, I'd love to visit the sugar-coated bubble you live in, devoid of any profanities, swear words and insults...


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, profanities are not for me. The f word has lost its power, I think, so it does not bother me if the person does not use it all the time.


----------



## LilianaB

See, I am probably lucky: I have not heard such language even from the drunkest person in the US or in  any other country, even from ex-con; not even from a man sentenced to 25 years in prison.


----------



## myfakename

LilianaB said:


> Yes, profanities are not for me. The f word has lost its power, I think, so it does not bother me if the person does not use it all the time.



It has, so have "kurwa", "chuj", "ja pierdolę", etc. It's usual to hear these on the streets. If you'd say: _jebałem twoją matkę_, or _twoja dziewczyna jest kurwą_, no matter in what language the result would be the same, depending on the person of course. Most people would smash your face though 



LilianaB said:


> See, I am probably lucky: I have not heard such language even from the drunkest person in the US or in any other country, even from ex-con; not even from a man sentenced to 25 years in prison.



You definitely are lucky then. By the way prisoners don't necessarily have to be vulgar. My cousin was inside for 8 years and is not using any of these words. Really.


----------



## LilianaB

See, really lucky. My ears have just closed down for a part of your post. It is too phonetic, or phonetically graphic, if this makes any sense.


----------



## myfakename

LilianaB said:


> See, really lucky. My ears have just closed down for a part of your post. It is too phonetic, or phonetically graphic, if this makes any sense.


Your choice. Just remember we're just discussing vulgar words, not using them against each other. Maybe that'll be helpful.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> I have never met anyone in any country who would use the kind of language discussed in this forum, so this is why I do not believe that people really speak like that in Poland.



Yes, there are some individuals who derive great pleasure from using crude language, and it's not the matter of country. Saying "I do not believe people really speak that in Poland" implies that our country is some kind of exception in terms of people using profanities, and that there are a large number of them - and that's not true. 

Myfakename - I think we can do without examples like this, you took it too far.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

I once read about a prisoner that didn't swear. I don't know if it's true or if it's just an urban legend, but it sounds completely made up to me.


----------



## myfakename

Maybe he's just faking it when he's around the family. I don't know, there's hardly a chance I can talk to him 1 v. 1.


----------



## LilianaB

I did not say prisoners did not swear: I said I had never heard that kind of swearing.


----------



## majlo

I will never ever believe that you never use swear words.


----------



## 涼宮

majlo said:


> I will never ever believe that you never use swear words.



Me neither!  Everyone curses at least once in their life, even the most refined and educated women curse when they go ballistic. Besides, when you hit yourself strongly(Especially on your little toe) who wouldn't curse in that situation? I would yell a big Fuuuuu or in Spanish ¡¡Coño!!


----------



## arturolczykowski

> I have never met anyone in any country who would use the kind of language discussed in this forum, so this is why I do not believe that people really speak like that in Poland.



You lying creature  Your own city awarded NYFCC Award for Best Animated Film to South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut and here there is just a few minutes of the film dialogue:
94
00:05:25,234 --> 00:05:26,986
You're such a pig-fucker, Phillip.


95
00:05:27,834 --> 00:05:28,630
What did he say?


96
00:05:28,834 --> 00:05:30,426
Why'd you call me a pig-fucker?


97
00:05:30,634 --> 00:05:33,467
Well, let's see.
First of all, you fuck pigs.


98
00:05:33,674 --> 00:05:34,470
Oh, yeah.


99
00:05:35,554 --> 00:05:37,784
Well, fuck my ass and call me a bitch.


100
00:05:39,274 --> 00:05:40,673
You shit-faced cockmaster.


101
00:05:41,954 --> 00:05:43,512
"Shit-faced cockmaster. "


102
00:05:43,754 --> 00:05:45,153
You donkey-raping shit-eater.


103
00:05:45,394 --> 00:05:46,383
"Donkey-raping shit-eater. "


104
00:05:48,474 --> 00:05:51,432
- You'd fuck your uncle!
- You'd fuck your uncle!


105
00:05:51,994 --> 00:05:54,064
Shut your fucking face
Uncle fucker


106
00:05:54,314 --> 00:05:56,874
You're a cocksucking
Ass-licking uncle-fucker


107
00:05:57,154 --> 00:05:59,987
Yes, it's true
Nobody fucks uncles quite like you


108
00:06:00,234 --> 00:06:02,225
Shut your fucking face
Uncle fucker


109
00:06:02,474 --> 00:06:04,988
You're the one that fucked your uncle
Uncle fucker


110
00:06:05,234 --> 00:06:08,226
You don't eat or mow the lawn
You fuck your uncle all day long


111
00:06:19,314 --> 00:06:20,827
What's going on here?


112
00:06:23,514 --> 00:06:25,789
- What garbage.
- What do you expect? They're Canadian.


113
00:06:35,514 --> 00:06:37,266
Shut your fucking face
Uncle fucker


114
00:06:37,554 --> 00:06:39,988
You're a boner-biting bastard
Uncle fucker


115
00:06:40,234 --> 00:06:43,385
- You're an uncle-fucker I must say
- You fucked your uncle yesterday


116
00:06:43,754 --> 00:06:47,793
Uncle fucker
That's U-N-C-L-E fuck you


117
00:06:48,034 --> 00:06:49,752
Uncle fucker


118
00:06:50,154 --> 00:06:50,950
Suck my balls.


119
00:06:55,274 --> 00:06:58,664
- That movie was fucking sweet!
- You bet your fucking ass it was!


120
00:06:58,914 --> 00:07:00,472
Fuck, I wanna be
just like them.


121
00:07:00,714 --> 00:07:02,386
Wait, where's your guardian?


122
00:07:03,194 --> 00:07:06,789
I knew it! You paid a homeless guy
to get you in, didn't you?


123
00:07:07,114 --> 00:07:09,628
Fuck off, you donkey-raping shit-eater.


124
00:07:09,954 --> 00:07:12,468
Shut your fucking face
Uncle fucker


125
00:07:12,714 --> 00:07:15,433
You're an ass-licking
Ball-sucking uncle-fucker


126
00:07:23,874 --> 00:07:25,193
Where have you been all day?


127
00:07:25,474 --> 00:07:28,307
Nowhere. We just went to go see
the Terrance and Phillip movie.


128
00:07:30,114 --> 00:07:30,944
How'd you get in?


129
00:07:31,234 --> 00:07:33,543
Stop crowding us,
shit-faced cockmasters!


130
00:07:35,114 --> 00:07:37,184
You're all ass-ramming uncle-fuckers.


131
00:07:38,834 --> 00:07:39,983
We've got to see this movie.


132
00:07:40,234 --> 00:07:42,464
Terrance and Phillip are Canadian,
just like my brother.


133
00:07:45,794 --> 00:07:47,113
There's the girl that I like


134
00:07:47,634 --> 00:07:51,183
Tell about when Terrance called Phillip
a testicle-shitting rectal wart.

But they must have heard this kind of language first time in their lives, because people don't use such a language..... surely not in NY. The film was rated R which means  that kids could see it if  accompanied by parents...


----------



## LilianaB

Suzyama, these words are nothing like f...ing. Maybe multiplied by 100. No, I usually don't curse, and if I did a few times it would be with very light words. The rappers use a lot of unconventional words, but it is nothing like that. You could even listen to it with pleasure, not all of it, perhaps. The most common words of that sort that are used in NY are the f word and the N word, I don't know really if the latter is used that often anymore, but it is only used among Black Americans for fun, just in a humorous way. None else could ever use it, because it would be a real offense. Unless maybe a white guy to a white guy. The only other one I could think of is A..hole. That's it. They are also not used very often, although some people have a tendency to use the f word a lot, but without any significance attached to it.  By the way, these quotes are just humorous: yes some people talk like that for fun, for some humorous effect, there is even some warmth in this language, because the f word has mostly lost its meaning. The Polish words quoted are pure, low class, styleless profanity.


----------



## dreamlike

涼宮 said:


> Me neither!  Everyone curses at least once in their life, even the most refined and educated women curse when they go ballistic. Besides, when you hit yourself strongly(Especially on your little toe) who wouldn't curse in that situation? I would yell a big Fuuuuu or in Spanish ¡¡Coño!!



That's true, I also happen to curse when I lose my composure, but I am most likely to utter some, let's call it "standard" (for lack of a better word) profanities - I rarely hear or use those listed on the previous page, and I find them typical for social outcasts or some very foul-mouthed people (who don't necessarily have to be misfits, but are simply used to using a lot of swear words and can't get rid of this habit - I know such people).

Artur, you're spot-on with your post! Don't expect Liliana to answer it, though. 



			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> The Polish words quoted are pure, low class, styleless profanity.




If that's the case, why did you write in your previous posts "I don't think Polish people use such language", inferring that our whole nation are the people coming from the gutter? Such people are most notorious for using this kind of language, but they are not the only one - it wouldn't be uncommon to hear a lawyer, for instance, indulging himself with a few profanities when very angry... they would be more "refined" than those on previous page, though.


----------



## majlo

@Liliana
You obviously have no idea how black rappers use the word "nigga", but it's certainly not in a humorous way. Misleading again. Only BVE this time.

How on earth did you come to a conclusion that Polish swear words are 100 times stronger than English ones?  Why not 99? Or 101? I agree that usually Polish curses are stronger because they have not lost its power like "fuck", for example, has, but what you're describing here about profanity is simply pure fiction. Misleading again.

It's fun reading what you have to say about Polish (and often English, for that matter).


----------



## dreamlike

What struck me most about Liliana's post is the way she writes about Polish People. She clearly has some hidden agenda.



			
				LilianaB said:
			
		

> I don't really believe that people speak like that in Poland



People? What kind of people? From all walks of life? There are certainly some who "speak like that", but our country isn't any exception in that respect.


----------



## LilianaB

I know how rappers in the US use their words, I know how they sound, I know some of them personally, not the most famous ones. I think the Polish words are 100 times stronger because they are simply disgusting. Anyone who has some common sense will tell you this, especially a woman. I do not know what the sensitivity of Polish man is towards such words. They may have a different attitude.


----------



## dreamlike

You're living in a world of your own, Liliana, you really are...


----------



## majlo

I simply don't believe you. You've lied before. You'll lie again.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't think anybody comes from the gutter: I just think some young man posted those words here to show off and that very few people in Poland really use such words. Plus you would even advice Suzymaya to use the most vulgar words just to prove your point, or to tease me. You know that people do not speak like that in Poland. I am not talking about a few drunk profanity lovers. Another point, I have not been to Poland for a very long time. The last time I was there you were not even born, Dreamlike, Majlo could have been around, so I don't really know. perhaps people speak like that, these days, do they? Talk to your mothers, or wives like that and see their reaction, but please guard your heads against any heavy objects, such as frying pans.


----------



## majlo

> The most common use of the word “nigga” is the “term of endearment” a shout out, a greeting to a fellow brother. Sit on the 4, 5, or 6 trains heading uptown, and after you pass 96th Street you might hear a young lad on the train say to a friend, “Hey what’s up my nigga.” This is said among millions of times among inner city blacks and has actually reached the mainstream, when in the movie Rush Hour, Jackie Chan said the exact phrase to Chris Tucker. The line garnered many laughs from black audiences across America and Jackie Chan received no public backlash, partly because Rush Hour is considered Chris Tucker’s movie and as a black comedian he has a “pass” to use that word with little to no backlash. The word “nigga” in this usage can easily be replace by, brother, partner, buddy, homie, dude and homeboy to convey the same point in the above quote.



So much for your "humorous way". 

source


----------



## dreamlike

Liliana, do you have trouble understanding the text you read? I didn't say that those who posted these curses come from the gutter - but the people who tend to overuse them. That's not a rule of thumb, though.


			
				dreamlike said:
			
		

> I rarely hear or use those listed on the previous page, and I find them typical for social outcasts or some very foul-mouthed people (who don't necessarily have to be misfits, but are simply used to using a lot of swear words and can't get rid of this habit - I know such people).




Of course people speak like that! In every single country in the world, be it Poland, France, USA, Belarus or Nicaragua! It's not the matter of latitude! There are some foul-mouthed people, who have a penchant for swear words everywhere, which doesn't mean that the whole nation speak like that. Don't use the word "People". Express your thoughts more accurately, because you are just being slanderous.


----------



## LilianaB

I am sorry, Majlo, but your knowledge in this respect is based on books, and the reality is totally different. The N word is a word of endearment, not as popular I think, as some 10 years ago, but mostly around Black New Yorkers, used for fun. Definitely none from the outside can use it, from the outside of a particular group - group as a group of friends, not defined by color. I will tell you honestly, that I have hardly ever heard any White guy use it towards a Black friend, sometimes I heard some White kids to talk to each other like that. It is not something an outsider can use.


----------



## LilianaB

No, not people in every country use profanities like the ones you claim are normal in Poland. How many people speak like that? What would the percentage roughly be? I mean in Poland. It is hard for me to believe that.


----------



## dreamlike

How am I suppossed to make the statistics, or even a crude estimate? What purpose would it serve? Just because you have a hard time believing this doesn't mean that there are no such people. Where did I say that I deem those curses "normal"? You clearly have some difficulty reading. I see no other reason.


----------



## majlo

OK, I rest my case. It's not worth my time. Keep living your life of fantasy.


----------



## myfakename

Liliana come to our country for few weeks, and see for yourself how it really is.


----------



## LilianaB

I think people don't use such words, because I find it highly impossible that they do, maybe a few individuals with a strange linguistic taste. I do not want to get disillusioned. Thank you, anyhow.


----------



## 涼宮

LilianaB said:


> Suzyama, these words are nothing like f...ing. Maybe multiplied by 100. No, I usually don't curse, and if I did a few times it would be with very light words. The rappers use a lot of unconventional words, but it is nothing like that. You could even listen to it with pleasure, not all of it, perhaps.



Have you listened to Eminem?  listen to the song ''without me''. A great rapper.

New York is one of the most multicultural cities in the world, I am sure people usually curse in that place, perhaps you haven't noticed it.  But the US is a country with sometimes serious racism problems, there have been people who've gotten killed for calling nigga a black person. It still has a bad meaning. If you haven't listened to people cursing, perhaps you don't go out too much? Or you have bodyguards who scare people away and they don't even dare to think in a curse? or you listen to music while walking in the streets?  (I'm not being sarcastic)


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> See, I am probably lucky: I have not heard such language even from the drunkest person in the US or in any other country, even from ex-con; not even from a man sentenced to 25 years in prison.



Liliana, if you've never "heard such language" (and spent most of your life outside of Poland as you wrote), then how do you know what these words mean? How do you even recognize them as vulgar language???"


----------



## LilianaB

I am very sorry Suzumiya, but you have a totally wrong picture of the United States and New York. If you read my posts you know that I confirm that people use the f word, and the N word where appropriate, and a few other words, but nothing like the words posted on this forum. You probably do not feel the vulgarity of those words because your Polish is just at an early stage.


----------



## LilianaB

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> Liliana, if you've never "heard such language" (and spent most of your life outside of Poland as you wrote), then how do you know what these words mean? How do you even recognize them as vulgar language???"



Somehow I know: I am surprised myself. I must have heard them somewhere on separate occasions, maybe even in the movies, or something like that. I know exactly what they mean and how strong and vulgar they are. You can ask any reasonable woman who speaks Polish, and they will tell you. Kurcze pieczone would be as far as I would go _roasted chicken_, but I don't curse usually, especially in Polish. I know some people used to say K word every second word, especially people who would drink a lot, but this is still nothing compared to those words posted. It is more like the f word. Not that bad.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> Somehow I know: I am surprised myself. I must have heard them somewhere on separate occasions, maybe even in the movies, or something like that. I know exactly what they mean and how strong and vulgar they are. You can ask any reasonable woman who speaks Polish, and they will tell you. Kurcze pieczone would be as far as I would go _roasted chicken_, but I don't curse usually, especially in Polish. *I know some people used to say K word every second word, especially people who would drink a lot*, but this is still nothing compared to those words posted. It is more like the f word. Not that bad.


Yeah because only those who drink a lot swear a lot.   You're quite delusional and the way you write reflects that. I've noticed your English style is similar to your Polish writing style, only with fewer mistakes, but still rife with errors nonetheless. Lots of run-on, vague ideas and rambling, nothing concrete or concise. You're hard to take seriously. Maybe you're just a bored 13 year-old playing a joke on all of us???


----------



## LilianaB

I do not know, Polska do Boju: I do not know much about Polish culture, Polish mentality if there is something like that: people are different. I know a lot about Polish language, so I don't really know what the reasons for cursing would be, what would be acceptable in certain families or groups, especially now. The times have changed. People who live in Poland know better. I just know these are very strong, profane words which should not be recommended to anyone to use. You don't know much about Polish or English, Polska do Boju, if you find any similarities in my writing to any Polish structures. Indo-European languages have certain structures which are common to Indo-European languages, certain grammatical structures are common to human language in general. Do you want to convince me that all Polish people swear and all of them are rude the way you are? You won't succeed: I don't believe in generalizations. I really doubt you know what a run-on is, so you may take most long sentences for run-ons. You may take all comma-splices for run-ons with your basic English grammar rules. You should know that certain devices are employed for stylistic reasons, and they are not mistakes. They teach you that such constructions should be avoided in Intermediate English Grammar Classes.


----------



## dreamlike

Please provide us with the post in which someone recommended using those curses. You won't find one. Do you have to stoop so low as to lie, Liliana?  Just for the record: profanities are best avoided, in any language!


----------



## LilianaB

Sometimes I really feel like this is a kindergarden.


----------



## dreamlike

Liliana, we're all growing weary of posts like this, please do us a favour and don't evade the questions, just answer them  



			
				dreamlike said:
			
		

> *Please provide us with the post in which someone recommended using those curses.* You won't find one. Do you have to stoop so low as to lie, Liliana? Just for the record: profanities are best avoided, in any language!




Also, you claim to hate generalizations - why did you keep saying "I don't really believe that people speak like that in Poland" then? I asked you numerous times: What kind of people? People from all walks of life? You didn't bother to answer, as ever.


----------



## dn88

I have a feeling that giving swear words as one of the first examples was completely uncalled for and what this thread has evolved (or rather devolved) into is simply beyond me.
_
On-topic:_
Based on this list I would assume that "być" and "mieć" with their inflected forms are the most common verbs in Polish.


----------



## BezierCurve

I mentioned the swear words only when another user had admitted he also couldn't think of said verbs. "Być" and "mieć" are probably verbs used most frequently across many languages, yet the question was about the range of their meaning, not their frequency.


----------



## LilianaB

I agree with you, dn88. This forum turns into something else from time to time, and I have been just trying to prevent some misconceptions that such words as the ones posted are bread and butter in Poland.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well... if it's not then how come the only word many Irish people recognize today is "kurwa"? We (as a nation) _do_ use them, and we use them in almost every possible context. 

I find this fact worth knowing for someone, who's interested in colloquial Polish. As you can see the author of this thread agrees with it. You can look down to that sort of words, describe their users as disgusting and control your vocabulary every time you bang your head on a shelf, but denying their widespread existence is pointless. And misleading.


----------



## dreamlike

Here we go, distorting the facts again. You can think of yourself as an expert in that field, Liliana. You were not trying to dispel the misconception, you were bent on creating one, by persistently writing posts like "I don't really believe that people speak like that in Poland". There is more to your posts than it meets the eye, I can tell. You wanted to create a false impression that the whole nation "speak like that". It would account for you using "people" instead of "some people" in your posts. 

I agree that profanities pointed out by Bezier and Thomas on the first page of this tread sound gross and are best avoided. They're part of a language, though, either you like it or not. And yes, there regrettably are *some* very foul-mouthed people who use them, but they're not "bread and butter".


----------



## LilianaB

Is that really the case, Bezier Curve, I did not know Polish people were cursing that much: my impression was quite different. But still, I have contact with Polish people mostly in very formal situations. Do men still kiss women's hands?


----------



## majlo

POLSKAdoBOJU said:


> Maybe you're just a bored 13 year-old playing a joke on all of us???


You must be spot-on! I've had the same impression for quite some time now.


----------



## LilianaB

Why don't you write like this in the English Only forum, Dreamlike. Write like this to some of the people there, and we will see what happens. Cool down. This forum really resembles often a madhouse. By the way Majlo, who's this dude in your avatar.


----------



## dreamlike

Don't expect different reaction when I see you making slanderous comments about Poland and blaming everyone else but you, I'm not going to put up with it.


----------



## LilianaB

I am making slanderous comments about Poland? What should I say to make it not slanderous: that all people curse in Poland, and use profanities? I still know some people in Poland, and I can check what the real state of affairs is.


----------



## dreamlike

Ok, let's give it a rest Liliana, it's about time we ended this discussion. It's pointless. Let's agree to disagree....


----------



## majlo

I think this link (http://ni.recoverydata.pl/content/wyk%C5%82ad-profesora-miodka-o-s%C5%82owie-kurwa) nicely discredits Liliana's theory.


----------



## LilianaB

Peace. The Native Americans smoke a pipe at this point. And, they don't curse, by the way.


----------



## dreamlike

Majlo, just as a side note, I remember profesor Miodek saying that he's not the author of this lecture - I can't recall which episode of _Słownik polsko@polski _​it was, though.


----------



## majlo

Then somebody must've very aptly imitated his voice.  Or maybe it was even aired on "Ojczyzna polszczyzna"? I don't remember.


----------



## LilianaB

Interesting article. I really did not realize that this was the case. However, the author should have stated that the word is used a lot by Polish man, not by Polish people in general. I do not think Polish women really use it a lot, although I don't know. You tell me. One more thing, I was not referring to this word. I know this is more or less like the f word, not that strong really. I had in mind all the other utterly profane words that entered this forum.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> I do not know, Polska do Boju: I do not know much about Polish culture, Polish mentality if there is something like that: people are different. I know a lot about Polish language, so I don't really know what the reasons for cursing would be, what would be acceptable in certain families or groups, especially now. The times have changed. People who live in Poland know better. I just know these are very strong, profane words which should not be recommended to anyone to use. You don't know much about Polish or English, Polska do Boju, if you find any similarities in my writing to any Polish structures. Indo-European languages have certain structures which are common to Indo-European languages, certain grammatical structures are common to human language in general. Do you want to convince me that all Polish people swear and all of them are rude the way you are? You won't succeed: I don't believe in generalizations. I really doubt you know what a run-on is, so you may take most long sentences for run-ons. *You may take all comma-splices for run-ons with your basic English grammar rules.* You should know that certain devices are employed for stylistic reasons, and they are not mistakes. They teach you that such constructions should be avoided in Intermediate English Grammar Classes.


LOL you're funny. Thanks for the entertainment. Call it a comma splice (NOTE that my "basis English grammar" knows that there is NO hyphen there) or a run-on sentence, or whatever. You ramble and make sweeping generalities, without defending them once someone challenges you. (In the interest of brevity I will not cite any examples, however there are a multitude to choose from). Oh and thanks for the basic 1st year Typology lesson on IE languages. Next you're going to teach me that Polish is related to Czech.


----------



## dreamlike

Here it is, Majlo, I managed to find it. (it starts at 8:57). By the way, the question professor Miodek answered in this episode fits squarely into our discussion on profanities


----------



## LilianaB

I am not going to teach you anything Polska do Boju, not now, because it is not worth it. Have a good time. Go hunting, for other typos of the basic type, if you have nothing else to do, and hyphens. What is a hyphen compared to some more important things. You know that the use of hyphens is often governed by internal rules within a newspaper or a publishing house. Bye for now.


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

Bye.........


----------

